
Mirrorless Cameras: A Buying Guide - nayuki
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/buying-guide/mirrorless-cameras
======
axonic
When I was a photographer, I was a B&H customer. But now? Never.

\- B&H sued for systematic discrimination 2016 [1] \- Unsafe workplace,
injuries, employing illegals, discrimination. 2015 [2] \- Tractor trailer fire
at their yard 2014 [3] \- Sued and settled for discrimination 2007 [4]

I'll stop there, just search it and see if you're curious.

[1] [https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2016/02/29/us/bh-photo-
lawsuit/index...](https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2016/02/29/us/bh-photo-
lawsuit/index.html)

[2] [http://america.aljazeera.com/multimedia/2015/10/bh-
workers-c...](http://america.aljazeera.com/multimedia/2015/10/bh-workers-
claim-discrimination-unsafe-standards1.html)

[3] [http://bklyner.com/fire-in-progress-at-the-brooklyn-navy-
yar...](http://bklyner.com/fire-in-progress-at-the-brooklyn-navy-yard-
fortgreene/)

[4]
[http://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/newsroom/release/archive/10-16-07.h...](http://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/newsroom/release/archive/10-16-07.html)

------
ShinyCyril
I've been considering whether a mirrorless would be a good fit for me for some
time. I recently set out backpacking and ditched my DSLR for a much smaller
35mm rangefinder. While there are times where I think "I wish I had my DSLR so
I could use <lens X>", I've been getting by just fine. Similarly a friend just
came back from a trip to South America and Australia on which he took a small
Sony point-and-shoot (with very nice results).

Ultimately it's the person behind the camera which makes most difference, but
I must say I've been tempted to sell my DSLR and replace it with an entry /
prosumer mirrorless simply for the size.

------
ungzd
> Phase detection takes advantage of the mirror in a DSLR camera > Mirrorless
> cameras, on the other hand, use contrast detection

Now even some phones (i.e. iphone 6 which is released 2 years ago) has phase
detection autofocus. Seems that article is slightly outdated. Lack of phase
autofocus was primary reason to choose SLR over mirrorless for lots of people
some time ago.

------
ablation
I thoroughly enjoy my E-PL5 Olympus PEN despite it being a few years old. It's
a quality piece of kit, and I've been very happy with it.

If you're looking for a mirrorless micro four-thirds system, you could do a
lot worse than check out the PEN range. I believe its up to about E-PL8 now as
the most recent model.

------
arunabh010
i have been using fujifilm xe1 mirrorless camera for 2 yrs now.

